# pool sand help



## oldjake (Jul 21, 2008)

i just bought a bag of nepheline syenite , never heard of that name before, thye say its silca sand , anybody used it ,and is it safe to use? thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.state.ar.us/agc/nephelin.htm 
It looks good to me.


----------



## oldjake (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks hoppycalif, just wanted to be sure


----------

